# Bear pictures



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought you might enjoy these...




White Chest and sibling. These 2 came in last year with momma. Haven't seen her or any new cubs this year.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I did. Thanks.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL. I like the one with the ***** in there too. I have been getting pics the last several nights of a large, very sneaky bear eating my wheat 80 yards from my bedroom window. But the ***** scatter when the bear comes by.

Neat pics.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I love the pic with the bear and the ***** having a conversation!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice looking ****. I wish I had 100 of them next month after they prime up.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Nice looking ****. I wish I had 100 of them next month after they prime up.


Oh Lordy, we have at least 6 of them coming in! My neighbor traps and sells the hides...I plan to go with him when the time comes so I can learn from him.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I either read or seen on some t.v. show somewhere that the **** and bear are related to each other. When you look at them, basically the only difference is color and size!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I either read or seen on some t.v. show somewhere that the **** and bear are related to each other. When you look at them, basically the only difference is color and size!


I've always maintained that black bears are just really big ****.............


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I either read or seen on some t.v. show somewhere that the **** and bear are related to each other. When you look at them, basically the only difference is color and size!


Hmmm..never heard that before...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I love how the bear is dining on the corn, _laying down_ at leisure. The wannabe party-crashing ***** look like they are having a serious conference, discussing how to get some of that corn. By the looks of them, the fat ***** appear to be regular feeders, lol.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I love game camera pics! Thanks!

This is over a caribou gutpile. The bears were too late. Ravens, foxes and eagles got it first.


----------

